# BS in TAM-Land, aka "faking it"



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Only in TAM-Land do 90% of women posters and 95% of posters' spouses have vaginal orgasms, and they have them every time, and they have them within just minutes of being entered. Sure, they have to wiggle this way or that, use this position or that, have read one book or the other, but now they are TAM-Land babes. I call BS on that one.

People can write whatever they want. Women can fake whenever they want.

My sex coach told me he's never seen a woman have a vaginal orgasm. In porn, they never have orgasms either.

I do think it's possible to have G spot and vaginal orgasms, but they are not the norm, and most women take much longer than a few minutes of stimulation to come. 

I'm honest about myself, but I know from other forums I've been on, that people will pretend to what they are not, for whatever reason. So often, I take what people say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

*My sex coach told me he's never seen a woman have a vaginal orgasm*.

Um, OK.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Also on tam all the men and husbands have huge penises. Perhaps that's why all the women have fast orgasms.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

A sex coach? How does that work?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

It's the internet. People can say whatever they want. But that doesn't mean that the majority of women and men on this forum are lying when they say that they or their partners have vaginal orgasms. _Could_ they be faking? Sure. Could they also be telling the truth? Yes. 

You can call BS on whatever you want, but it doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

sandc said:


> A sex coach? How does that work?


And it's a "he". No effing way is my wife going to see a male "sex coach" lol


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

sandc said:


> A sex coach? How does that work?


Does he cheer them as they have sex?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> Does he cheer them as they have sex?


:rofl:

That was a funny mental picture.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So, serious question here....

Are you asking to be invited so you can study the vaginal orgasm? I fail to understand why your sex coach is an expert in ALL women. :scratchhead:

FYI, I would be the 10% or 5% or however you figured your stats... who has no vaginal orgasms. Hmmm...wait, are you also saying those of us who don't fake ANY orgasms are lying as well? Because THEN I would move to the 90% or 95%. Oh, and regarding faking it... I truly am not a good enough actress to fake an orgasm. You are, I presume? Meh, not worth faking tbh. What's in it for me if I fake an orgasm? Unsatisfied Maricha? No thanks. I want the orgasm, please! 

Your sex coach is hardly an expert in ALL woman. Sorry for him that he has women who fake it for him all the time... Wonder what that says about a sex coach who always has women faking it. :scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I stay away from "O" topics. For good reason... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Everything I speak is true, my husband is Mr average , I am not the norm in getting oral orgasms -only twice in my life that I recall , but intercourse orgasms -yep, near every time -not within 2 minutes, more like 5-12, depending , I've never been multi orgasmic (must be nice).......I've also never faked one in my life. 

I don't believe everything people say either, we could lie it up pretty darn good if we wanted too, could even fake our genders if we so pleased & go around and stir the BS everywhere trolling...personally I would get zero satisfaction from that...

I'd rather keep it REAL and ruffle some feathers ... that is alot more entertaining. Seems I do that quite nicely all on my own sometimes here anyway. 

I guess one needs to look for "consistency" in someone's posts, a little humilty too....to find everything they say believable.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Everything I speak is true, my husband is Mr average , I am not the norm in getting oral orgasms -only twice in my life that I recall , but intercourse orgasms -yep, near every time -not within 2 minutes, more like 5-12, depending , I've never been multi orgasmic (must be nice).......I've also never faked one in my life.
> 
> I don't believe everything people say either, we could lie it up pretty darn good if we wanted too, could even fake our genders if we so pleased & go around and stir the BS everywhere trolling...personally I would get zero satisfaction from that...
> 
> ...


My wife is a lot like that. Almost never an oral orgasm. Almost every time an orgasm from intercourse. Always in cowgirl. Although since I started using a magic wand she can from that as well. And she's always been one and done.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> Does he cheer them as they have sex?


And if they argue about positions does the sex referee throw a flag on the play?

I'm just a simple, average husband trying to figure this all out.

My wife usually takes 30 to 45 minutes and she has to do some self stimulation at that. She can only orgasm vaginally, when we first married, she could only orgasm orally. I am Mr. Average when it comes to size. I can cum in 10 seconds flat if I have to or I can go for 30 to 45 minutes with some creative mental gymnastics. And I am no porn star.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I am not saying I agree with the OP but I did find it odd the number of people saying they or their spouses had vaginal orgasms as the norm when "according to research and studies" and even my gyno it's kind of rare.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Why (in a place of anonymous identity) would people lie? My wife has told me she's has orgasms that feel VERY different. Who's to say she hasn't had a vaginal orgasm? She's had some VERY intense orgasm when I hit her cervix. Sometimes with clitoral stimulation... sometimes with anal stimulation. sometimes she has the climax, but no orgasm. Sometimes... she does not even climax! My penis is 6 inches. Dont know what there is to gain stretching the truth. 

Ok. I admit it. My wife has nothing but vaginal orgasms and my penis is 8 inches.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife is a lot like that. Almost never an oral orgasm. Almost every time an orgasm from intercourse. Always in cowgirl. Although since I started using a magic wand she can from that as well. And she's always been one and done.


Interesting, mine too. Only a tiny bit better at oral stimulation, maybe 1 in 5 to 1 in 10 times that way. But probably 80-90% of the time from intercourse and almost 100% of the time if she takes the top.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I am not saying I agree with the OP but I did find it odd the number of people saying they or their spouses had vaginal orgasms as the norm when "according to research and studies" and even my gyno it's kind of rare.


What you say is correct - It's not the norm at all >> 

Sex Study Says Female Orgasm Eludes Majority of Women - ABC News



> About 75 percent of all women never reach orgasm from intercourse alone -- that is without the extra help of sex toys, hands or tongue. And 10 to 15 percent never climax under any circumstances.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

michzz said:


> I figure that worrying bout others' sexual antics and measurements won't really be satisfying.
> 
> The only people you need to worry about are yourself and presumably someone you're intimate with.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: Good one....


----------



## YellowRoses (Jun 2, 2012)

I know why I stay away from this sub-forum

It does have a somewhat surreal quality


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Does he cheer them as they have sex?


no, that would be a sex cheerleader!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

YellowRoses said:


> I know why I stay away from this sub-forum
> 
> It does have a somewhat surreal quality


Personally I think it is all fasinating , whatever anyone is willing to share - and if we don't believe it, take it to challenge, ask questions.... I've been interested in hearing the Multi orgasmic threads....even squirting -- thinking I could learn something new...Maybe I can do that... but it never worked....so some things you gotta just accept I suppose ....with our limitations.

But I'll always believe Sex starts inbetween our ears, and no matter what you got to work with.... size wise.... even libido wise.... it still can be a glorious experience if you got Love & the desire to be there with your partner in this beautful act of giving & receiving.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

OK I'll jump in....exactly twice in my life....have I had an O from v-intercourse alone, without any manual stimulation (fingers, toys, etc). Once at the age of 17 and once at the age of 37. I look forward to turning 57 . However, I 'O' everytime during sex because with the right combi of fingers/c0ck. I have no reason to lie on here. In fact, many of the people on here know WAY too much of the truth about CandieGirl! LMAO!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

My sex coach................Hold the phone. Where do I get one of these?

Better yet, how do I get my certification?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

No certification required. Those who can't do, teach. And the coach in question has never seen a vaginal o. Proof!


----------



## Feelingdown (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm hoping the OP is right and most people are faking it on here, would make me feel more of a stud. 

I remember reading most women don't have orgasms through bog standard sex and used to worry the wife wouldn't as a result. But she does have it most of the time (at least 7/10 times, usually in the cowgirl position) we have sex, and when she doesn't it's usually 'cos I've finished before she got the chance.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I am hearig a commonality with the "cowgirl" position. I have understood that there are girls who've mastered a hands free orgasm from this position but that it's not a vaginal orgasm but that they are able to grind/rub the clitoris against their partner in this position, therefore no need for hands or toy.

So do we have some that define it as vaginal because it's "hands free" because to me that's still clitoral. For the record I have tried this many many times and was only successful once. But it was not vaginal.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Hands-free is a better term. Personally, I don't have a clit in my vag, so no VOs for me. LOL...


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Coffee Amore said:


> Does he cheer them as they have sex?


I'll tell you one thing... if the coach wants to put in a pinch hitter for me, I'm outta here!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I am not saying I agree with the OP but I did find it odd the number of people saying they or their spouses had vaginal orgasms as the norm when "according to research and studies" and even my gyno it's kind of rare.


You have to admit though, TAM presents a pretty skewed sample. A large number of posters are here because of differences in drive. HD partners are more likely to look for help/advice because frankly, they're the ones unsatisfied. It stands to reason that a site like this would then draw female posters that have a greater desire for and presumably pleasure from sex and that could well be because they experience a wider variety of orgasms.

The last couple of suppositions aside, I wouldn't count on a place like TAM to provide a true sampling of the female population at large....


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

sandc said:


> A sex coach? How does that work?


That's the problem with "coaches". They don't have to be licensed in anything except printing business cards with their "specialty" on it. They aren't trained, licensed or regulated. They aren't therapists or doctors or anything. They're just people who feel they have a "knack" for something and something to say to folks about it. For a fee, of course! There are certificate courses from all kinds of private companies that will let you pay for their course and give you a nice certificate for your wall at the end, but those aren't standardized either.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

My wife has no trouble orgasming during vaginal intercourse and even will orgasm occasionally during anal. We are very lucky, I realize this. It's not a brag or anything, it is just the truth.

Prior to marriage I had around 10 partners that I engaged in intercourse with and of them, 2 didn't orgasm during intercourse. (if they weren't faking, lol) I do know of a few friends that have complained/relayed that their wives can't experience orgasms during intercourse. So I know it exists and isn't rare but I question this number being as high as 70%. But I am basing this only a small sample size (insert joke here).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder what's the fascination of being done from behind. I don't like it, my wife somehow likes it. Yet truth be told I only liked it when the lady in question that I was fking was paperbag appeal. >.< Man secrets coming out! lol


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Toffer said:


> My sex coach................Hold the phone. Where do I get one of these?
> 
> Better yet, how do I get my certification?


Do they accept any interns? This sounds like a possible second job for me.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

_Sex Coach_










*"Come on now! Just like in practice! Give her that vaginal orgasm! Go! Go! Go!*"


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> Only in TAM-Land do 90% of women posters and 95% of posters' spouses have vaginal orgasms, and they have them every time, and they have them within just minutes of being entered. Sure, they have to wiggle this way or that, use this position or that, have read one book or the other, but now they are TAM-Land babes. I call BS on that one.
> 
> People can write whatever they want. Women can fake whenever they want.
> 
> ...


You sound real mad about it.

:rofl:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I am not saying I agree with the OP but I did find it odd the number of people saying they or their spouses had vaginal orgasms as the norm when "according to research and studies" and even my gyno it's kind of rare.


My wife had one last night. I was feeling slightly awesome so I pinned her so she couldn't stimulate herself. It cut her (vaginal) orgasm time in half.

Not a personal best but in the top 10. I just love a challenge.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> That's the problem with "coaches". They don't have to be licensed in anything except printing business cards with their "specialty" on it. They aren't trained, licensed or regulated. They aren't therapists or doctors or anything. They're just people who feel they have a "knack" for something and something to say to folks about it. For a fee, of course! There are certificate courses from all kinds of private companies that will let you pay for their course and give you a nice certificate for your wall at the end, but those aren't standardized either.


I'm going to have some cards printed up then.

*SandC - Smart-Ass Coach
*Specialist in witty assides, snappy rejoinders, and manly banter.
_Bring this card with you for a 10% discount._


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

sandc said:


> A sex coach? How does that work?


He stays at the line yelling at his players and stressfully chewing gum. Kinda like Man Utd's Alec Ferguson.

Seriously though, I admit that I have a lot to learn in the sex department, but I'm sure that women can have vaginal orgasms.
I never had my partner (when I had one at the time) orgasm in less than two minutes (I even think that the timing of SimplyAmorous is a blessing to her husband) but she did say that she'd rather orgasm from penetration. 

As for porn actresses, there are several reasons as to why they don't have orgasms (although some have):
1- An internview in a french tv show (La méthode Cauet) the host interviewed a rising porn star and she said that one of the reasons they don't cum is because the scene is split into several shootings.
2- She also said that it's seen as being a s*** if a girl does porn and enjoy it at the same time. (whatever sense this can make.)
3- It's rarely the first shoot so they're already exhausted.

A female friend of mine told me that she finds it easier to have an orgasm during anal penetration. Due to cultural and religious beliefs, most of pre-marriage sexually active girls would have anal sex to preserve themselves. So I am no gyno but I believe anal orgasm is further from clitoridian orgasm than vaginal.

Trolls and fakers are everywhere, people always speak about taking the stuff people say with a grain of salt (I didn't know this expression before) so I believe you shouldn't take offense in what you consider as bulls***.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I stand to be corrected but it is my understanding the clitoris we see is the proverbial tip of the iceberg. The organ is actually much larger...most of which we can't see. In fact, the G-spot is actually just the clitoris from behind. 

The clitoris can be stimulated in a lot of different ways, directly (oral, with a toy or by hand), by grinding the area against a man's pubic bone (cowgirl) or even thrusting if the combination of her shape and his shape is favourable for putting pressure on the right spot. 

What works best for my current partner is stimulation of her G-spot with my finger as I stimulate the exposed clitoral area with my tongue. She will cum pretty much every time like this. Other than that cowgirl works where she is in fact grinding rather than thrusting. Any thrusting is for my benefit to make me harder then back to grinding for her.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> My wife has no trouble orgasming during vaginal intercourse and even will orgasm occasionally during anal. We are very lucky, I realize this. It's not a brag or anything, it is just the truth.


My wife is _highly _orgasmic. I can count six different ways in which she has been brought to orgasm. She cums nearly every time, and usually more than once. In fact once is a rarity for us. The most she's orgasmed in a single sex session was 12 times, at which point she stopped counting. 

She, however, does not cum from clitoral glans stimulation. It does nothing for her. Even during the rare oral sex session we have I need to penetrate her with my tongue for her to feel pleasure. When she masturbates she doesn't touch her clitoris at all. For most women the clit is their main source of sexual pleasure. The clit, in our marriage, might as well not exist.

I see no reason why I should pretend otherwise just because a couple of sour pusses on TAM upset by other's pleasure.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I need a sex manager ....someone who sits by and keeps stats and let you know when you will be starting! what the batting order is and what position we will be playing.

oh wait thats the wifes job. then I'm holding out for more money!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> You have to admit though, TAM presents a pretty skewed sample. A large number of posters are here because of differences in drive. HD partners are more likely to look for help/advice because frankly, they're the ones unsatisfied. It stands to reason that a site like this would then draw female posters that have a greater desire for and presumably pleasure from sex and that could well be because they experience a wider variety of orgasms.
> 
> The last couple of suppositions aside, I wouldn't count on a place like TAM to provide a true sampling of the female population at large....


Exactly. TAM is an atypical environment and statistics drawn from the population at large won't necessarily lead us to a valid conclusion even if the argument in and of itself was sound.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

If the OP were a football team the coach would have been fired by now.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"I'm here to dispel the myth of the female orgasm. It doesn't exist and I can prove it. I've been with hundreds of women and *not one* of them has ever had an orgasm."


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I am hearig a commonality with the "cowgirl" position. I have understood that there are girls who've mastered a hands free orgasm from this position but that it's not a vaginal orgasm but that they are able to grind/rub the clitoris against their partner in this position, therefore no need for hands or toy.
> 
> So do we have some that define it as vaginal because it's "hands free" because to me that's still clitoral. For the record I have tried this many many times and was only successful once. But it was not vaginal.


Jaded,
My wife has been lucky enough to have orgasm through several different means. She once (years ago) came just from nipple stimulation. However, her favorite position is cowgirl. I agree that the clitoris is involved because she does grind quite a bit. But it is more than just a "clitoral" orgasm as well. She finds the orgasms from this position her favorite and she says that they are different from other methods of O through clitoral stimulation (oral, manual). She says that when she does have an O in cowgirl, its partly through clitoral stimulation but also the sensation of "being full" and having my penis buried in her gripping vagina. She indicates that her O is very deep and goes through her whole body as opposed to O's she receives from oral or manual that are intense but focused directly on the clitoris. So, while it does involve the clitoris, it is also more than that and the vaginal apect plays a large role.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> "I'm here to dispel the myth of the female orgasm. It doesn't exist and I can prove it. I've been with hundreds of women and *not one* of them has ever had an orgasm."


:rofl::rofl::lol::lol:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> "I'm here to dispel the myth of the female orgasm. It doesn't exist and I can prove it. I've been with hundreds of women and *not one* of them has ever had an orgasm."


Dead.

:rofl:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Are we arguing semantics? And what's the big deal? I've asked before, aren't all O's created equally?
> 
> *A little less seriously, while I've got the philosopher hat on, nipple orgasm anyone?*


Almost. I was right on the edge of one once and I think I was focusing too hard on making it happen that I forced it away.  I was utterly disappointed. I'm usually never that sensitive. It was how he approached me that night that made me feel like it was our first time again. :flowerkitty:

Hubs is learning that certain kisses on my cheek and neck(_*especially*_ the neck....omg) can take me from practically asleep, to naked and ready in seconds. Just thinking about them is making me all...well....I won't say what.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Jaded,
> My wife has been lucky enough to have orgasm through several different means. She once (years ago) came just from nipple stimulation. However, her favorite position is cowgirl. I agree that the clitoris is involved because she does grind quite a bit. But it is more than just a "clitoral" orgasm as well. She finds the orgasms from this position her favorite and she says that they are different from other methods of O through clitoral stimulation (oral, manual). She says that when she does have an O in cowgirl, its partly through clitoral stimulation but also the sensation of "being full" and having my penis buried in her gripping vagina. She indicates that her O is very deep and goes through her whole body as opposed to O's she receives from oral or manual that are intense but focused directly on the clitoris. So, while it does involve the clitoris, it is also more than that and the vaginal apect plays a large role.


Yes it does feel better to have an orgasm during penetration. It is my preference as well. I like orgasms from oral but I will agree with her having that full feeling while you orgasm feels different. Of course the only way I accomplish this is with simultaneous clitoral stimulation which is usually what's going on in the cowgirl position.

I won't argue the existence of vaginal orgasms. I definitely wasn't trying to say they don't exist all women who say they have one are liars. Just that the percentage of people who say they or their partners have them seems kind of skewed on TAM. I have had this conversation face to face with several women over the years and I would say that the majority were similar to me and yes I would say as high as 70%. This was after I had asked my gyno about this after my first child about 14 years ago thinking after watching porn and being with several different men by that point that there was something wrong with me.

I will add that I have experienced the squirting thing before. It is not something I tried to achieve at the time but about 3 years ago this started happening about 25% of the time. I started losing weight and it stopped. Who knows the correlation there.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I orgasm vaginally almost every time my husband and I have sex. I have to be on top of him though, and it's not the cowboy position. It's hard to explain, and I'm not going to try. lol. But it works for me, and there's no clitoral stimulation at all during it. I can have as many orgasms as my legs allow me to get before they start cramping. 

I recently found a second spot inside my vagina that, when stimulated produced a rather big and long orgasm with a fast climax. It made me dizzy the first time. I think it had been so long since my husband and I had made love, that my vagina turned into one giant G-spot.  Whoo!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Being one of those women who only O from frontal clitoral stimulation of some sort, it's hard for me to imagine O-ing from anal without any form of c-stim...for me, sometimes the o's feel different depending on the situation, but they all stem from the same place. Up front. 

Perhaps these women are experiencing something other than an O? Not something that any one woman will likely ever be able to answer, since we're all different. Still, I'm skeptical!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Being one of those women who only O from frontal clitoral stimulation of some sort, it's hard for me to imagine O-ing from anal without any form of c-stim...for me, sometimes the o's feel different depending on the situation, but they all stem from the same place. Up front.
> 
> Perhaps these women are experiencing something other than an O? Not something that any one woman will likely ever be able to answer, since we're all different. Still, I'm skeptical!


I can't even do anal with my husband. Impossible. The single most painful thing _ever_ that I have experienced. It hurt worse than when I got my IUD inserted. *shudder* I can't imagine having and orgasm from that....

Sometimes during OS he'll stimulate and play with my anus with his finger...and I don't mind it. It feels weird, quite honestly. But he enjoys it so I let him have his little ramble. lol.


----------



## forlorn99 (May 20, 2012)

I have no clue about female orgasms in general, I will admit to being a complete moron on the subject.. my wife claims to have orgasms from oral sex sometimes just one sometimes up to 3/4. She says when its multiple ones that they are usually smaller and then one big one when she doesnt want me to keep going. 
She also has orgasms she says from vaginal intercourse when she is on top or when I do one specific thing when I am on top. 
she also has orgasms from anal when she is on top. 

I dont know if its true but this is what she says and if it wasnt true why would she lie about it.. ? I know she wants to have them and prefers to do it the ways that she claims give her orgasms, she also likes me to be behind her but does not orgasm from that but says that she enjoys it anyway.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> A little less seriously, while I've got the philosopher hat on, nipple orgasm anyone?


The quickest way to get my wife off is nipple stimulation. It has a 100% success rate. She's so cute, when she can't sleep she'll ask for her "medicine".

Medicine= Nipple Orgasm--->Sleep


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

jaquen said:


> Medicine= Nipple Orgasm--->Sleep


What's the dosage, just a pinch???


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> What's the dosage, just a pinch???


:lol:

You are on a roll today!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I won't argue the existence of vaginal orgasms. I definitely wasn't trying to say they don't exist all women who say they have one are liars. Just that the percentage of people who say they or their partners have them seems kind of skewed on TAM. .


I don't think my wife has ever had a purely vaginal orgasm either. The clitoris is usually involved somehow. The only exception is my earlier statement regarding the nipple stimulation. She swore that nothing was touching her clitoris when that happened.
I agree that the % of those that say they have vaginal Os here on TAM is skewed, but I would attribute that a bit more to the population that is on TAM, especially the Sex in Marriage section. Next would be what I would term exaggeration, then confusion (exactly what is a vaginal orgasm) and finally, outright lying. But I would guess that the liars are a very small minority.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I fake vaginal orgasms all the time.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Deejo said:


> I fake vaginal orgasms all the time.


You're the coach?!?!?!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Deejo said:


> I fake vaginal orgasms all the time.


Hey! You too?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just really don't understand the point in lying on a forum. Maybe faking during sex can serve a purpose but on a forum? What purpose does that serve. So am I to believe that when I say that YES I have a vaginal orgasm *every time* I have sex with my husband, often MULTIPLE times (depending on how long we have sex), that there is a set of women behind their computer screen rolling their eyes and thinking "yeah right"? LOL. I don't understand what purpose this post serves, honestly. Can you please point out which one of us are lying? Are there any indicators we can look out for that says a woman is lying? Or are we all sort of grouped together on this one?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have faked a penis orgasm dose that count. and some times I can't orgasm through penetration alone I need oral espically as I get older.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I just really don't understand the point in lying on a forum. Maybe faking during sex can serve a purpose but on a forum? What purpose does that serve. So am I to believe that when I say that YES I have a vaginal orgasm *every time* I have sex with my husband, often MULTIPLE times (depending on how long we have sex), that there is a set of women behind their computer screen rolling their eyes and thinking "yeah right"? LOL. I don't understand what purpose this post serves, honestly. Can you please point out which one of us are lying? Are there any indicators we can look out for that says a woman is lying? Or are we all sort of grouped together on this one?


Here are the new TAM rules:

*If you're a woman who says she has vaginal orgasms sometimes:
*You might be lying

*If you're a woman who says she has VO's everytime time:
*A. You definitely are lying
B. You're too dumb to know what an orgasm feels like and are confused

*If you're a man married to a woman who has vaginal orgasm:
*A. She's faking 
B. You're lying

*If you're a woman who claims her husband is well endowed:
*A. You're lying
B. You're mistaken

*If you're a man who claims he's well endowed:
*You're lying

*If you're a woman who can only get off through direct clit stimulation:
*A. You're telling the truth
B. You're a shero

*If you're a man with an average to small penis:
*A. You're telling the truth
B. You're a king


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Here are the new TAM rules:
> 
> *If you're a woman who says she has vaginal orgasms sometimes:
> *You might be lying
> ...


Let's not forget that if you only get off through direct clit stimulation that your husband's penis MUST be small.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Let's not forget that if you only get off through direct clit stimulation that your husband's penis MUST be small.


:rofl:

I forgot all about that! What a low TAM moment that was!


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

...lol, this thread 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, I finally get why we were all basically branded liars and frauds.

One look at Sara Ann's _Only I can make myself come_ thread, and you get why this thread was created.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> Only in TAM-Land do 90% of women posters and 95% of posters' spouses have vaginal orgasms, and they have them every time, and they have them within just minutes of being entered.


I've been reading this forum for a few months and I don't think 90% of women and men here say that. Most of the people who stay on this forum for months either need support for their problems or are here to help others, not to brag. What would be the point of lying when you are anonymous anyway? 

I think the posts where people talk about vaginal orgasms stand out and subjectively seem more numerous because it might be a hot button for you. My own relationship lacks romance so any posts about romantic husbands makes me feel like everyone else but me has such an affectionate relationship.

For me personally I can climax through penetration almost always, maybe 95% of the time (sometimes can't if I had sex within 2 days). Used to be about 100% before I hit menopause. But I can only climax through intercourse in 2 positions without clit stimulation: missionary or lying down on top (not cow girl). In this position, it takes me about 2-3 minutes to climax on average if I don't try to delay it. With a vibrator I can climax in about 1 minute. I don't prefer clit stimulation with intercourse or climaxing via oral or with hands (and oral or hands takes longer, more like 5 minutes). I can climax that way but it is less satisfying, it is nice but for some reason gives me a letdown (or anticlimactic (!)) feeling afterwards rather than the 'after glow' feeling I get with a vaginal orgasm without direct clitoral touching. 

As someone else pointed out, the clitoris is like an iceberg; it is big like a penis but most of it is inside the body and not visible. Different women have different sizes and shapes, and it might be closer to the vaginal wall in some women. I think the clitoris is involved in most orgasms whether from inside the vagina or on the exposed part of the clitoris outside the vagina. So even 'vaginal orgasms' are often also clitoral. For me, in missionary position, I feel as if the thrusting pulls my tissues in a way that stimulates some part of my clitoris, but it is not direct at all.

It seems to be proven by scientific studies that not all orgasms are caused by clitoral or penile stimulation - some women and men can get them from only getting nipples or feet stimulated or other body parts. In a TED talk, I learned that some paraplegic or quadriplegic people who are paralyzed will develop a sensitive spot above the level of their paralysis that can give them orgasms when stimulated.

I've always been a 'one and done' though. I envy women who can have multiple orgasms in one session since it sounds like it would be very fun.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Kari said:


> I've been reading this forum for a few months and I don't think 90% of women and men here say that. Most of the people who stay on this forum for months either need support for their problems or are here to help others, not to brag. What would be the point of lying when you are anonymous anyway?
> 
> I think the posts where people talk about vaginal orgasms stand out and subjectively seem more numerous because it might be a hot button for you. My own relationship lacks romance so any posts about romantic husbands makes me feel like everyone else but me has such an affectionate relationship.
> 
> ...


:allhail:


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

Well, I will say that I definitely feel in the minority here as a (so far) anorgasmic woman. No bragging goin' on here! I believe plenty of woman have regular orgasms. I also believe that plenty of women do not. And it is not necessarily for lack of trying or some mental block.

Am I jealous of HD multi-orgasmic women? Yes, I am!! On one hand, as a woman who struggles to orgasm, it does get a little annoying (and discouraging) to read on and on about how women climax from oral, from vaginal, from anal, from nipple pinching, from swallowing semen. I sit here thinking "how is that even possible?? Is my equipment that much different from hers?" On the other hand, it gives me hope that I will someday experience a climax with my husband.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> Only in TAM-Land do 90% of women posters and 95% of posters' spouses have vaginal orgasms, and they have them every time, and they have them within just minutes of being entered.


90%? 95%? I don't feel like this at all. If anything it seems to me like the exact opposite where most of the people here have less than satisfying sex lives and are trying to make them better. 



> My sex coach told me he's never seen a woman have a vaginal orgasm.


Ummm, find a new sex coach?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So much animosity from the OP!  :lol:

BS or not, I'm orgasming however I can. Carry on.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Luckily I'm 12" and as big around as a coke can. The mere sight of my manhood gives the whole block a vaginal O.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for that, joe.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Thanks for that, joe.


My pleasure. :rofl:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

momtwo4 said:


> Am I jealous of HD multi-orgasmic women? Yes, I am!! On one hand, as a woman who struggles to orgasm, it does get a little annoying (and discouraging) to read on and on about how women climax from oral, from vaginal, from anal, from nipple pinching, from swallowing semen. I sit here thinking "how is that even possible?? Is my equipment that much different from hers?" On the other hand, it gives me hope that I will someday experience a climax with my husband.


Does it bring you any solace at all though knowing that you are in the company of tens of millions of women, in this country alone, who are just like you?

I'll be the first to admit that women like my wife, and some of the women who post here at TAM, are in the minority.

Also, as it was stated earlier, most of the women on TAM have admitted to needing direct clitoral stimulation to cum. The majority have not been at all talking about "climax from oral, from vaginal, from anal, from nipple pinching, from swallowing semen." I think that's just how it seems if you've got some type of insecurity or jealousy.

That goes for us all. Whatever you're struggling with is what you're likely to notice, and notice to the exclusion of almost everything else.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

momtwo4 said:


> Well, I will say that I definitely feel in the minority here as a (so far) anorgasmic woman. No bragging goin' on here! I believe plenty of woman have regular orgasms. I also believe that plenty of women do not. And it is not necessarily for lack of trying or some mental block.
> 
> Am I jealous of HD multi-orgasmic women? Yes, I am!! On one hand, as a woman who struggles to orgasm, it does get a little annoying (and discouraging) to read on and on about how women climax from oral, from vaginal, from anal, from nipple pinching, from swallowing semen. I sit here thinking "how is that even possible?? Is my equipment that much different from hers?" On the other hand, it gives me hope that I will someday experience a climax with my husband.


I have learned a lot from my wife, and from research. First, if the woman is not comfortable with her own body and her partner, it will be nearly impossible to O.

Secondly, physiology plays a part. Every woman is different. He will need to be attentive, and she will need to "show him the way" and discuss it if she is unable. I learned what my wife likes. There are also techniques (in non graphic, quite clinical sites) that offer help in this area.

If the comfort level is an issue perhaps counseling would help?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

From all the reading I've done on orgasms, including the sex surveys and doctors on talk shows, and watching porn and talking to my friends, the vaginal orgasms are in the minority. But they are a majority on TAM. I stick with my post.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I am high drive. I've had 2 vag o's this year, and I hope for one before 2013 go me. I average 2/3 a year. 

I "O" every time from oral. I rarely have one during sex with direct stimulation. Had one today yay. I can climax like crazy, but then it runs away, boo, and I'm left on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish I had been able to answer the op were all these "frauds" posted that they get a Big V O every time they have sex. I just wonder why all the trouble to look up the topic and then come back and call BS on it. It is the internet! I can honestly say that I question the fact that you did all this research on sex? But am I willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, sure!

How and the heck am I suppose to believe everything written on the internet with out becoming a complete fool. I think for my self and make judgement calls and then some times I just go along believing that there might not a lying ars behind the screen. Just putting that out there


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> From all the reading I've done on orgasms, including the sex surveys and doctors on talk shows, and watching porn and talking to my friends, the vaginal orgasms are in the minority. *But they are a majority on TAM. * I stick with my post.


No, they are not.

You are a woman who is obsessed with orgasms because you're having severe trouble achieving them in your marriage. It's making you overly sensitive to the posts with women who talk about having orgasms vaginally, and ignoring the many who say otherwise.

I don't have those particular blinders, so let me put this to rest; the majority of women I've encountered at TAM who've spoken on the topic have said that they've never orgasmed vaginally, and if they did it;s been a rare occurrence. 

The only TAM where the majority of women are saying they orgasm vaginally is the TAM in your mind.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> From all the reading I've done on orgasms, including the sex surveys and doctors on talk shows, and watching porn and talking to my friends, the vaginal orgasms are in the minority. But they are a majority on TAM. I stick with my post.


If you actually READ the posts on them, you would see that the MAJORITY have clitoral orgasms...and RARELY, IF EVER have vaginal. Even I read that much! You stand by your post because you didn't read what those of us who only have clitoral orgasms have posted...and you didn't read the HUSBANDS' posts about the wives only having type. You skimmed over those ones.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

People LIE on the internet? OMFG!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

all women are different, hell there's been documented cases of women that can orgasm just by thinking about it!

same goes for men, some have premature ejaculation, some have delayed ejaculation, some have long refractory periods, and I saw a show with a guy who could orgasm 7 times in 15 minutes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

all women are different, hell there's been documented cases of women that can orgasm just by thinking about it!

same goes for men, some have premature ejaculation, some have delayed ejaculation, some have long refractory periods, and I saw a show with a guy who could orgasm 7 times in 15 minutes.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

And I have a former who could have 3-4 o's per session (he said his record was 5), pretty impressive for a guy. But that was one person.

Anyways, people are going to say whatever they want, so who cares, OP? As long as I am one of those who O's every session, and I am, I don't really care what everyone else says they're doing...LMAO!

ETA - multiple Os....lucky me!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I saw a documentary on sex a while back where they were testing a woman's orgasm in some kind of MRI machine to study the responses in her body. She was able to orgasm without any contact whatsoever...just by thinking. Now that would be a feat.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw that too MG. Of course that is so extreme it's hard not to roll your eyes and say "yeah right!" LOL Especially when your a clitoral only gal like me. 

Not calling them liars but hard to wrap my mind around that one.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sara Ann said:


> From all the reading I've done on orgasms, including the sex surveys and doctors on talk shows, and watching porn and talking to my friends, the vaginal orgasms are in the minority. But they are a majority on TAM. I stick with my post.


We have a very selective membership process for TAM. Women *must* be 90 - 95% orgasmic. Field testing may be required. Male members *must* submit to a penile measurement to join. There are exceptions however, Joe was let in despite his inability to meet the *Coke 20 ounce bottle* girth requirement.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I think the takeaway from that is that orgasm is largely mental. While you can't expect to be able to orgasm without touch as the woman in the documentary did, setting the mood in your sex act can certainly go a long way in helping increase the liklihood of a positive outcome. On the contrary going into it in a negative way will lessen the chances.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> From all the reading I've done on orgasms, including the sex surveys and doctors on talk shows, and watching porn and talking to my friends, the vaginal orgasms are in the minority. But they are a majority on TAM. I stick with my post.


1) Who says they're the majority on TAM? What evidence do you have of this? I think there's some definite selection bias in your sample.

2) Sex surveys, Doctors, Talk Shows, Porn and your friends. With sources like those, you must be right.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Sara Ann said:


> From all the reading I've done on orgasms, including the sex surveys and doctors on talk shows, and watching porn and talking to my friends, the vaginal orgasms are in the minority. But they are a majority on TAM. I stick with my post.


Okay...you say that statistcs show that 75% of women don't vaginally orgasm? 

How many women do you think there are in this country? 

How many women are there on this forum altogether? A thousand, maybe more? Maybe less? 

Out of that, how many have really said that they can vaginally orgasm? Maybe 150? _Maybe_? 

That's like, _nothing_ in comparison to the _millions_ of women in this country. It is completely possible that these women are telling the truth, and they happen to be in the minority. 

So, I can BS on your post. Even judging by the statistics, it's totally possible for the women here to have vaginal orgasms.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Okay...you say that statistcs show that 75% of women don't vaginally orgasm?
> 
> How many women do you think there are in this country?
> 
> ...


But it's "statistics"! It must be true!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Drover said:


> But it's "statistics"! It must be true!


Yup. Just like the internet...."pure truth"....it doesn't lie.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I saw a documentary on sex a while back where they were testing a woman's orgasm in some kind of MRI machine to study the responses in her body. She was able to orgasm without any contact whatsoever...just by thinking. Now that would be a feat.


This is TOTALLY possible because my most powerful o's i've ever had in my life have been in my sleep LOL. I literally have woken up from a dream in the middle of an orgasm and nothing I have ever had, even from my husband, can compare to how strong that is.....so strong it's almost too much to handle... I can't "will" myself to have o's but apparently I have a pretty strong subconscious mind LOL.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I don’t understand why one would lie on an anonymous board. It makes no sense. A couple of reasons some of the posts may be off of the statistical norm:
1)	Personally I qualify the fact that my wife is multiorgasmic and can do so from vaginal only as it explains to a certain degree some of the mechanics that go into our sex. Since it is somewhat abnormal compared to many women I feel inclined to mention this. 
2)	I do find it interesting that many men and women do brag about large penises but, nobody has come forward to say “my H is only 4 inches and it is fine” I guess even on an anonymous board people lie. I wonder if many men measure on the backside so it measures longer than it should. 
3)	The other thing to consider is that Oversexed people in gender may be more inclined to visit this section of the TAM sit…duh. 
4)	I do also believe that many men find it difficult to climax from a receiving oral than one might believe to be true from reading this site. I think many women lack the technique, strength or perhaps desire to complete the act. In the case with my wife I “give her a hand” when she gets tired. Other times I can “blast off” after a couple minutes. Go figure. 
5)	I do find that frequency statements made by many couples seem a little high. My doctor (who I am friendly with) told me that people overstate how much they excersize, have sex and eat vegetables and understate how much they drink, do drugs and overeat/eat badly. Perhaps it is human nature.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I also call BS on the BS calling.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

kl84 said:


> This is TOTALLY possible because my most powerful o's i've ever had in my life have been in my sleep LOL. I literally have woken up from a dream in the middle of an orgasm and nothing I have ever had, even from my husband, can compare to how strong that is.....so strong it's almost too much to handle... I can't "will" myself to have o's but apparently I have a pretty strong subconscious mind LOL.


Maybe you just need to learn how to will yourself to dream. 

On a more serious note...I'm sure you could have just as powerful orgasm awake...if only you could get all the 'noise' that life brings out of your head at the time.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

In fairness to the original poster there seems to be a disproportionately FEW number women here that seek help it getting to orgasm and there are ALOT of women who are quick to point out otherwise. 

To the OP,I dated several women that could not come through penetration alone. There had to be some strong stimulation going on (from grinding or otherwise) to get them over the hump. This is probably why Trojan has estimated that the us market for vibrators is 1 billion dollars per year. I mean at an average of 50 dollars that is 20 million vibrators a year. 

One of the women i am referring to enjoyed sex practically more than anyone else. My point is to keep on trying but, enjoy the journey too and if you are not using power tools you may want to join the millions of other women that are (and no i don't own trojan stock LOL)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why is this thread still going? Stop now and go have an orgasm...however you can. Honestly. She can have her opinion, if you don't agree...then don't agree. lol It's just funny that people are arguing whether or not they orgasm and at what frequency. Just go do it! Who cares what Sara thinks.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

But arguing is so much fun!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I saw that too MG. Of course that is so extreme it's hard not to roll your eyes and say "yeah right!" LOL Especially when your a clitoral only gal like me.
> 
> Not calling them liars but hard to wrap my mind around that one.


See, that's easier for me to process because my wife has come once or twice without any physical stimulation. Rare, yes, but within the realm of what I've experienced.

What blows my mind is the guys who are able to cum, handsfree, just by getting worked up over a fantasy. I've only cum handsfree once in my entire life, and that was 18, during my first sexual encounter with a woman. I can't even imagine being able to work out an orgasm just lying there, by myself, with no interaction from anything or anyone.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Since this devolved from sex to sports, would suggesting a pinch hitter be out of line?


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

It's harder for me to have clit stimulated orgasms they require much more time and effort. Intercourse is what gets me off. It's a mystery Scooby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Everything I speak is true, my husband is Mr average , I am not the norm in getting oral orgasms -only twice in my life that I recall , but intercourse orgasms -yep, near every time -not within 2 minutes, more like 5-12, depending , I've never been multi orgasmic (must be nice).......I've also never faked one in my life.
> 
> I don't believe everything people say either, we could lie it up pretty darn good if we wanted too, could even fake our genders if we so pleased & go around and stir the BS everywhere trolling...personally I would get zero satisfaction from that...
> 
> ...


When you say you've never faked an orgasm does that mean that every time over the years you had sex with your husband you had an orgasm or that you never pretended to orgasm if you didn't?

I find this whole faking thing really confusing!

It's not as if I put on a performance that is "fake" to make him think I had an orgasm when I didn't -but- if I don't orgasm, I don't announce it either and I don't orgasm every time we have sex. That's because, like I said in another similar thread, I do enjoy it! Now if we were having sex all the time and I didn't enjoy it, got nothing from it, you can bet I'd either stop doing it or go to him with my complaints to see if we could make it better.

"Hey hun! I didn't orgasm! Could you tell?" (never done this!)

Anyways, I'm in the honest camp on this one. I will admit that it's amazing given the information out there that so many women on TAM orgasm every time and never fake it or have never gone through a period where their desire for sex waned or they questioned their sexuality and the normalcy, reality of it. Hence I'm wondering if the term "fake it" is what's confusing everyone.

Those women who have vaginal orgasms or cum from blow jobs....I'm very jealous! Wish there was a way to duplicate it.

There was one time I did cum when giving my husband a blow job but it was intense sex play, and kinky sex play and I was terribly horny to begin with and I was stimulating myself while doing it...so, yeah.

I think the thing about women's sexuality that confounds everyone is that each woman is extremely different. Men are all different as well but I think the overall scale from one norm to the other is a lot smaller for men than it is with women.

I think we also have to take into consideration that younger marriages are less likely to have complex sexual experiences that will compare to lengthy marriages where experiences and time have come into play in the bedroom. There's menopause, babies, aging, life changes, experience, etc.

Your sex life is what you make of it. Like everything, the more you practice, the more you put into it, the more you consider and focus on it, the more honest you are, the more work you do with your partner, the more you educate yourself...the better it will be.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok Trenton I will put it this way. I know one of my husband's goals is giving me an Orgasm every time we have sex. Say he's been diligently working on me trying to get me to have one and it's been oh.....20-30 minutes. I may tell him that I don't think it's going to happen so he can stop focusing on it so much. Orgasms aren't just a happy little coincidence with sex for me. So it's not like we just go at it and it just happens. Basically we have to be doing the combination of the things that will make it happen so yes, I tell him when I don't think it's going to happen and/or take the reins myself to make it happen. I am rarely extremely vocal anyway so it's not like he has to guess when I do or don't have one. Hell I really don't have to say it when I don't, he knows because I don't fake it but he won't stop unless i tell him to "give up the ghost". And quite honestly when it's going down like that the sexiness and fun of having an orgasm goes out the window and I'd rather just get on with the show and stop focusing on it.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Ok Trenton I will put it this way. I know one of my husband's goals is giving me an Orgasm every time we have sex. Say he's been diligently working on me trying to get me to have one and it's been oh.....20-30 minutes. I may tell him that I don't think it's going to happen so he can stop focusing on it so much. Orgasms aren't just a happy little coincidence with sex for me. So it's not like we just go at it and it just happens. Basically we have to be doing the combination of the things that will make it happen so yes, I tell him when I don't think it's going to happen and/or take the reins myself to make it happen. I am rarely extremely vocal anyway so it's not like he has to guess when I do or don't have one. Hell I really don't have to say it when I don't, he knows because I don't fake it but he won't stop unless i tell him to "give up the ghost". And quite honestly when it's going down like that the sexiness and fun of having an orgasm goes out the window and I'd rather just get on with the show and stop focusing on it.


Ah, OK. That sounds stressful for both of you and, for me, would make enjoying the intimacy and act of sex very difficult.

Maybe that's the problem...this idea of chasing the orgasm and achieving it is an ego boost for the man even if the woman is looking for something else all together.

I bet it may be counter productive as well because for me, being relaxed, emotionally connected and comfortable with my husband is a precursor for me to orgasm. 

If you, as the woman, are worried about orgasm or what and when your husband is going to be doing to get you there....oy vey. That would be stressful and pattern forming, actually making orgasm harder.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Trenton said:


> Ah, OK. *That sounds stressful for both of you and, for me, would make enjoying the intimacy and act of sex very difficult.*
> Maybe that's the problem...this idea of chasing the orgasm and achieving it is an ego boost for the man even if the woman is looking for something else all together.
> 
> I bet it may be counter productive as well because for me, being relaxed, emotionally connected and comfortable with my husband is a precursor for me to orgasm.
> ...


Bingo...I enjoy sex but orgasm has to be the endgame for it to happen. If all we did was "just do it". I would never have an orgasm during sex together. I would only have orgasms through masturbation. Lucky are the women whom an orgasm is just natural product of having sex. So it's always the elephant in the room during sex for me. And I hate that.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Bingo...I enjoy sex but orgasm has to be the endgame for it to happen. If all we did was "just do it". I would never have an orgasm during sex together. I would only have orgasms through masturbation. Lucky are the women whom an orgasm is just natural product of having sex. So it's always the elephant in the room during sex for me. And I hate that.


What do you think about when masturbating? Are you comfortable enough to talk about it with hubs or with anyone?

I wouldn't have a defeatist attitude. You have to get your husband to get on the same page as you so that the two of you can explore without the stress of your actual orgasm being the only thermostat as to whether you're in a fulfilling sexual relationship. Great things happen when we let ourselves go with someone else and partnership is wonderful because ideally it should allow for just that.

I think sexuality for women is such a complex thing that includes emotions/thinking/senses. It's no wonder that it's so misunderstood and there's such a variety of experiences from woman to woman.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

First off, this entire post was wonderful to read!



Trenton said:


> It's not as if I put on a performance that is "fake" to make him think I had an orgasm when I didn't -but- if I don't orgasm, I don't announce it either and I don't orgasm every time we have sex. That's because, like I said in another similar thread, I do enjoy it! Now if we were having sex all the time and I didn't enjoy it, got nothing from it, you can bet I'd either stop doing it or go to him with my complaints to see if we could make it better.


Can't speak for anyone else, but this really isn't my definition of faking it at all. I don't see a lick of deception in what you mention above.



Trenton said:


> or cum from blow jobs....I'm very jealous! Wish there was a way to duplicate it.


As someone who has experienced it, SO DO I! :rofl: 
It's awesome, but so far it's only happened twice without touch. I wish my wife was popping one off every time I got head. Yeah right!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think my wife fakes orgasm. Sometimes I think she has and she hasn't. Sometimes I think she hasn't and she has. Anyway the issue for us is kind of easy to solve. She's a one and done kinda gal, so we use one position as kind of a "time to finish" position. She'll move to that position when she's ready to wrap it up whether she's orgasmed or not. That way she never has to say that it's just not going to happen that night.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Trenton said:


> What do you think about when masturbating? Are you comfortable enough to talk about it with hubs or with anyone?
> 
> I wouldn't have a defeatist attitude. You have to get your husband to get on the same page as you so that the two of you can explore without the stress of your actual orgasm being the only thermostat as to whether you're in a fulfilling sexual relationship. Great things happen when we let ourselves go with someone else and partnership is wonderful because ideally it should allow for just that.
> 
> I think sexuality for women is such a complex thing that includes emotions/thinking/senses. It's no wonder that it's so misunderstood and there's such a variety of experiences from woman to woman.


I have always been really honest and open in this dept. We have tried everything and anything. And not matter what we/I do it just makes things more complicated and frustrating. It hasn't mattered my level of excitement the way in which I have to achieve an orgasm doesn't change. The speed at which it happens may be quicker or slower at times but the rest doesn't change.
Quite frankly when one is pondering the why's on how one is this way. Sometimes the theories can be hurtful to their partner. Been there and done that.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I don't think my wife fakes orgasm. Sometimes I think she has and she hasn't. Sometimes I think she hasn't and she has. Anyway the issue for us is kind of easy to solve. She's a one and done kinda gal, so we use one position as kind of a "time to finish" position. She'll move to that position when she's ready to wrap it up whether she's orgasmed or not. That way she never has to say that it's just not going to happen that night.


Yeah we frequently do something similar. But sometimes he insists.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I have always been really honest and open in this dept. We have tried everything and anything. And not matter what we/I do it just makes things more complicated and frustrating. It hasn't mattered my level of excitement the way in which I have to achieve an orgasm doesn't change. The speed at which it happens may be quicker or slower at times but the rest doesn't change.
> Quite frankly when one is pondering the why's on how one is this way. Sometimes the theories can be hurtful to their partner. Been there and done that.


It seems it would be so much better for you guys if your husband could find a way to just let whether you orgasm, or not, go. Because it looks as if the higher the pressure, the further you drift away from being able to climax.

Easier said than done, I know. But no woman would ever feel the need to fake if we men didn't, as a whole, put so much emphasis on our egos needing to feel like we made you guys cum. 

Seems a lot of women would benefit from a sexual experience that are NOT climax-centric. But this is also equally the case for men who have performance anxieties.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> *It seems it would be so much better for you guys if your husband could find a way to just let whether you orgasm, or not, go.* Because it looks as if the higher the pressure, the further you drift away from being able to climax.
> 
> Easier said than done, I know. But no woman would ever feel the need to fake if we men didn't, as a whole, put so much emphasis on our egos needing to feel like we made you guys cum.
> 
> Seems a lot of women would benefit from a sexual experience that are NOT climax-centric. But this is also equally the case for men who have performance anxieties.


Well the flipside to that is if he don't I don't. I am just plain screwed in this dept. There is no such thing as kickin back and enjoying the ride and ever having an orgasm. That's what I did with the men before him. It was fun....but something was missing. I got delt a crappy hand in the sex dept.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess i am one big fat liar then for having vaginal orgasms!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What reason would someone have to lie on here? I don't know you guys, I'm not trying to impress, I'm not trying to get anyone to sleep with me. We are all married I think so it's not like it's a dating site where people are trying to hook up. 
But yeah my h's penis is 7 inches and I have multiple vaginal orgasms and I ejaculate. I'm HD and I came here because we had libido differences. 
I think a lot of it is she because when I was younger I wasn't like this at all. 
My husband doesn't like going down but I don't start threads about how I don't believe that men on here really like it and they are lying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> What reason would someone have to lie on here? I don't know you guys, I'm not trying to impress, I'm not trying to get anyone to sleep with me. We are all married I think so it's not like it's a dating site where people are trying to hook up.
> But yeah my h's penis is 7 inches and I have multiple vaginal orgasms and I ejaculate. I'm HD and I came here because we had libido differences.
> I think a lot of it is she because when I was younger I wasn't like this at all.
> My husband doesn't like going down but I don't start threads about how I don't believe that men on here really like it and they are lying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Exactly, why lie. This is an anonymous forum anyway, there really is no reason to lie about anything.

I too have vaginal orgasms and I do know the difference between the 2!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> What reason would someone have to lie on here? I don't know you guys, I'm not trying to impress, I'm not trying to get anyone to sleep with me. We are all married I think so it's not like it's a dating site where people are trying to hook up.
> But yeah my h's penis is 7 inches and I have multiple vaginal orgasms and I ejaculate. I'm HD and I came here because we had libido differences.
> I think a lot of it is she because when I was younger I wasn't like this at all.
> My husband doesn't like going down but I don't start threads about how I don't believe that men on here really like it and they are lying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


People do lie, even on anonymous forums. I've got a poster who was lying up and down the board. It became obvious that they were fabricating things in an attempt to strike certain conversations about sexual/genital topics they really liked talking about.

But I also think there are some very jaded, angry, sad, and bitter people on TAM who really_ hope_ that posters are lying. Take, or example, the OP of this topic. She's angry about all the women on TAM who claim they have vaginal orgasms. What she fails to preface the OP with, however, is that she's struggling to reach orgasm in her own marriage, and is predisposed to be angry that other women are having orgasms, and in a way she can't fathom.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well OP if you are still here, why not ask for help from us? I didn't start having sex and have a vag O the first time. I don't think I did until my late twenties. 
Honestly I have to wonder why she feels so much pressure over it. Seems like someone's partner has an ego problem. 
I truly believe that 50% of women's orgasmic response is genetic and biological and the other half is her knowing her own body and working on it. The guy doesn't have much to do with it really. If she can get there on her own she can teach him to do it to her unless he is a totally inept or selfish person. 
We all have biological limits, sometimes no matter what a couple tries certain thumgs just aren't going to happen. 
I say shave both your pubes, put on a vibrating **** and have it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Have at it I should say. 
I think any women who is having O issues and isn't shaving or getting waxed is cheating herself. Why cover up all those nerves with hair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IAMCIV (Nov 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> all women are different, hell there's been documented cases of women that can orgasm just by thinking about it!


You know, my wife told me she used to do this during puberty. I forgot all about that. 

If people can orgasm in their sleep without physical stimulation, we should understand its all in out minds. Our lungs fill with oxygen when we breathe but our brain first gives the instructions.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I say shave both your pubes, put on a vibrating **** and have it.


She can wax all she likes and she does but no, I am not shaving my pubes. NEVER AGAIN! Damn woman put me through enough itchy ballsacs at work!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Trenton said:


> This is all just silly!
> 
> Of course we all project, that goes back to why someone might lie or not lie. We're all working on things, Jaq. It's kindest and most honorable to understand this. It's not that we shouldn't judge...judge away! But if you assume you know another's heart what's to stop them from thinking they know yours and round and round we go.


What part exactly are you objecting to, and consider "silly"? That "some" (note I never said all, or even the majority) are "very jaded, angry, sad, and bitter"? How is that "silly"? That's a fact, as discovered by my specific TAM experience. I won't even to into the now several times a poster has insinuated, or flat told me, that I'm lying about parts of my marriage because it's basically too good to be true. Or the poster who just told me to basically stop talking about the happier parts of my marriage because it's bothering people who have the right to come here and lament.

It is also a fact that the OP is having major troubles reaching orgasm in her marriage. Is it not a logical step to suggest that her background might just play a part in creating a thread where she basically says that most of TAM is lying? You do realize that we're posting in what is essentially a BASH thread on most of TAM? Where is the upset directed toward the OP for using this board to vent her personal problems with actual posters on this board? How is it "silly" to point out that her documented orgasm troubles might play a significant role in her basically blasting the majority of TAMers for lying and deceiving? The OP wasn't even her first post that complained about TAMers being liars. Is she likewise being "silly"?


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I am not huge and my wife never has orgasms with me, unless she uses her toy also.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg, it looks like a couple of posters have definitely gone off the deep end :rofl: I tell you, you really can't argue with crazy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Omg, it looks like a couple of posters have definitely gone off the deep end :rofl: I tell you, you really can't argue with crazy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why, this is one thing we agree on, Aribabe.... you really CAN'T argue with crazy. Somehow, I doubt we are in agreement as to whom we believe to be crazy though.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I am really surprised at the number of posters who don't seem to believe that people lie on these type of anonymous fora. People lie all the time. I'm by no means a genius, but I managed to pick one up quite recently http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/51122-penis-preference-9.html. My post is 133. I think this is the one Jaquen is referring to.

I have been on Internet forums for seven years or so. In that time I can think of several very spectacular incidences of Internet fraud. One was on a parenting board, there was a high profile poster who posted for years about her traumatic pregnancies, the loss of twins to trisomy 15, HELPP syndrome and then another stillbirth. She also claimed numerous other health issues including a couple of suicide attempts. She had thousands of women desperately concerned for her, posting messages of support, giving attention, etc. I don't think she benefitted materially in any way though. She was eventually unmasked when another forum member found a the picture she had in her signature of her supposed stillborn daughter on an American website dedicated to families of stillborn babies. 

Obviously this one was huge, but I think there are all kinds of liars online for thousands of reasons. I must say, I'm more likely to disbelieve than believe now, especially if a story seems too dramatic.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well this is the first time I'm reading this thread.
But its not the first time I have posted on the vaginal orgasm topic.

There used to be an ad campaign by Chivas Regal where a rooster walks on a stage , struts his stuff and starts "..cuckadoodling ". There is silence. Then comes a [email protected] on stage after the rooster leaves. He simply turns to the audience and spreads his tailfeathers. Tremendous applause.
The punchline goes like this,

Chivas Regal,

"...Either you have it or you don't..."

With my wife,I NEVER even knew that she could have it
[ Vaginal orgasms ]until she did,and we were not even trying. I knew nothing about it ,and she tried to describe it to me after she experienced it the first time. And that was just a few years ago.....

But those who want to call BS, just think a little.
If some women can have very intense orgasms through anal sex, then why is it impossible to have intense orgasms from PIV sex?

"...Either you have it , or you don't..."

To the OP and other like minded folks,
Don't be mad.
Some people still doubt that some women can actually " squirt " during orgasms.
I have NEVER experienced that with any woman I have been with.
But I know its possible from what I've heard from women themselves.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

We actually probably are in agreement Maricha, because perspective is everything lol 



Maricha75 said:


> Why, this is one thing we agree on, Aribabe.... you really CAN'T argue with crazy. Somehow, I doubt we are in agreement as to whom we believe to be crazy though.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lyris said:


> I have been on Internet forums for seven years or so. In that time I can think of several very spectacular incidences of Internet fraud. One was on a parenting board, there was a high profile poster who posted for years about her traumatic pregnancies, the loss of twins to trisomy 15, HELPP syndrome and then another stillbirth. She also claimed numerous other health issues including a couple of suicide attempts. She had thousands of women desperately concerned for her, posting messages of support, giving attention, etc. I don't think she benefitted materially in any way though. She was eventually unmasked when another forum member found a the picture she had in her signature of her supposed stillborn daughter on an American website dedicated to families of stillborn babies.


That's beyond pathetic. 

What was the reaction like when she was unmasked? Were there any consequences?


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

Lyris said:


> I am really surprised at the number of posters who don't seem to believe that people lie on these type of anonymous fora. People lie all the time. I'm by no means a genius, but I managed to pick one up quite recently http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/51122-penis-preference-9.html. My post is 133. I think this is the one Jaquen is referring to.
> 
> I have been on Internet forums for seven years or so. In that time I can think of several very spectacular incidences of Internet fraud. One was on a parenting board, there was a high profile poster who posted for years about her traumatic pregnancies, the loss of twins to trisomy 15, HELPP syndrome and then another stillbirth. She also claimed numerous other health issues including a couple of suicide attempts. She had thousands of women desperately concerned for her, posting messages of support, giving attention, etc. I don't think she benefitted materially in any way though. She was eventually unmasked when another forum member found a the picture she had in her signature of her supposed stillborn daughter on an American website dedicated to families of stillborn babies.
> 
> Obviously this one was huge, but I think there are all kinds of liars online for thousands of reasons. I must say, I'm more likely to disbelieve than believe now, especially if a story seems too dramatic.


:iagree: Of course people lie on internet forums. People lie to receive attention, affirmation, and accolades of any kind. Why would it be any different on the internet? It might even be more tempting since a poster can present him/herself in any chosen light.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Of course people lie but they have a motive. What would be a motive for lying about having vag O's? Am I getting attention? No...would I want attention from that other than "look there's another one"? Hell no! I guess I don't see people getting attention on here for sexual posts unless there are PMs behind the scenes I don't know about? 
I've seen lots of trolls and I get that, they create an elaborate story and want to see what other people say. 
But saying your husband is above average, who cares other than statistically? Is there a cookie or award I'm missing here? Lol. 

I was on a baby board where a woman claimed to be pregnant with twins from the frozen semen of her deceased older husband. She ended up getting busted when she posted a stock ultrasound photo from about.com. She had a big sob story about using her savings to do the AI and how she was short on money so I wouldn't be surprised if she was trying to eventually collect donations. 

But....again...can I get donations based on having multiple vaginal orgasms? Ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> When you say you've never faked an orgasm does that mean that every time over the years you had sex with your husband you had an orgasm or that you never pretended to orgasm if you didn't?


 For me, it means I never faked ever....and every single time we go at it, I WANT mine...plus...his JOY is for me to get mine. In this way...we are perfectly matched. 

The only exception for me -was when I couldn't conceive, all I cared about was his







...this was hard on him..... I had a book on how to get the Sex you want...for the girl, it said to hold off on orgasm completely....this gives better odds.... so I purposely didn't on those attempts...(although sure wanted to)!! 

Outside of those nights trying to get pregnant though...I WANTED mine badly... everytime..if he went before me ...rarely -he is the Master...from the beginning for this holding out business - he had me so primed that when I got on top -I was about to explode anyway...IF he slipped before me... I was generaly right behind.... 

But if too soon & he lost it....I would near get  -and tell him *HE HAD TO DO IT AGAIN *-- I needed Mine darn it - he probably didn't want beat up ! (I am exaggeerating a little -but seriously he had to finish me, I was too worked up!) Back then....he could do that... those days are gone. 




> It's not as if I put on a performance that is "fake" to make him think I had an orgasm when I didn't -but- if I don't orgasm, I don't announce it either and I don't orgasm every time we have sex.
> 
> "Hey hun! I didn't orgasm! Could you tell?" (never done this!)


 Oh this would never work with my husband, it means too much to him... I would not say this is EGO -like alot of women might either...he is pathetically humble...he is just a born pleaser.. this gives him Joy.....he would not be satisfied if I didn't get mine. That is just who he is.

Never forget the day I got a revelation of just how much it does mean....very touching...a couple yrs ago...we did it the night before, he was raring to go again in the am spooning behind me.... I told him I didn't think I could go again...(like I said, this means the world) So I offered sideways..."Take me baby"...he doesn't go for it....I look at him, his eyes look a little glassy...he asks me if I am slowing down..... That was a :rofl: Me huh! I reassured him a little aggressively that ain't happening. No worries there! 

But ya know he'd rather wait - for me. That is just the way he is & has always been. 

I have joked with him many times how he'd be a depressed man if his wife couldn't orgasm, he'd be up the sh** creek. 



> I will admit that it's amazing given the information out there that so many women on TAM orgasm every time and never fake it or have never gone through a period where their desire for sex waned or they questioned their sexuality and the normalcy, reality of it. Hence I'm wondering if the term "fake it" is what's confusing everyone.


 I've always been decent drive.. I had to have it at least once a week or I'd be so antsy for it -chasing him down, every pregnancy I was very horny and the hardest thing to do after having the baby was waiting for sex..I would always complain about this....it was torment... I NEVER had a dry spell -in my marriage, as far as wanting it. I just didn't NEED it as much as HE wanted it - which caused him some sadness and us missing each other.




> Your sex life is what you make of it. Like everything, the more you practice, the more you put into it, the more you consider and focus on it, the more honest you are, the more work you do with your partner, the more you educate yourself...the better it will be.


 I became so much more aware of what I feel I/we were missing ...after I overcame my inhibitions....this could have happened alot sooner, but chances are...if it did....the house might have fell down around us, I would have said "Screw the projects, I want to screw you all day instead"... I wouldn't have been as much as a doting mother during those yrs either... So maybe there was some blessings I wasn't TOO sex crazed our entire marraige... I don't know.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> But....again...can I get donations based on having multiple vaginal orgasms? Ha.


Maybe donations to teach other women how to do it? JK! :rofl:

And about the liars on forums. Yea, I am familiar with that kind of thing too. On a weight loss forum, there was a woman who claimed to have had weight loss surgery. Then, after having the surgery, she had a baby. Her daughter's age/the pregnancy fit the time frame, so that wasn't alarming. No, what tugged at everyone's heartstrings was this woman FAKED breast cancer! Her daughter was maybe one or two years old and she did this. Her "family" started a website for donations and everything. The ladies on this board all sent cards, gifts, and even some money to this woman. She played on the emotions of the women who were, indeed, pregnant after having weight loss surgery. The ruse was discovered when some started to notice discrepancies in her story...and one woman lived near her, so decided to pop in...and saw that there was NOTHING going on like in this woman's story. She went to prison for a couple years, I believe.

So, anyway, yea, I'm also familiar with online liars. But I agree, diwali, why lie about your orgasms? LOL what's the point if you and your spouse are the only ones who experience them?! :rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Unless I'm selling tickets to the show right? If I had guys PMing me about how great it was I would not be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

That's why I love Body Building forums.
Very hard to lie.

Can't boast about squatting 350lbs or pushing twelve 45plates on the leg press,
And you don't have a decent quad sweep, or hamstrings.

Kinda hard to boast about benching 300lbs and your arms/triceps are skinny.

Impossible say that you bang out 8 x 8's in pull ups with 2 45plates between your legs,
And your lats ain't popping out your arms.

On those forums, "pics or it didn't happen", rules!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah but you could be lying right now. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Yeah but you could be lying right now. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I've already posted my pic !


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm on my phone....and how do we know that's you? 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm on my phone....and how do we know that's you? 😜
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Careful there, diwali... that could be interpreted as you issuing an invitation! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha. No thanks. You can get to the point of silliness with not trusting people online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm on my phone....and how do we know that's you? 😜
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:

There's a pic of me in my profile embracing my wife.
Compare them.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> But....again...can I get donations based on having multiple vaginal orgasms? Ha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

CM what if neither of the pics is of you? 😱

Well if I had a dime for every time I've had multiple O's.....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> CM what if neither of the pics is of you? 😱
> 
> Well if I had a dime for every time I've had multiple O's.....lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'd have a dime? 

JK JK! :rofl:

I wouldn't even have a dime! LOL


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> You'd have a dime?
> 
> JK JK! :rofl:
> 
> I wouldn't even have a dime! LOL


Me either.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just curious what age range are you in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Just curious what age range are you in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me? LOL no range needed. I just turned 37 last month.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> You'd have a dime?
> 
> JK JK! :rofl:
> 
> I wouldn't even have a dime! LOL


Me neither.

Sadly.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> *CM what if neither of the pics is of you? &#55357;&#56881;*
> 
> Well if I had a dime for every time I've had multiple O's.....lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then Tuesday 13th November is not " The Festival Of Lights , or Diwali 
And my Mother in law is not Hindu.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> Only in TAM-Land do 90% of women posters and 95% of posters' spouses have vaginal orgasms, and they have them every time, and they have them within just minutes of being entered. Sure, they have to wiggle this way or that, use this position or that, have read one book or the other, but now they are TAM-Land babes. I call BS on that one.
> 
> People can write whatever they want. Women can fake whenever they want.
> 
> ...


Sex coach? And he's never seen a woman have a vaginal orgasm? Some "coach". That's like being a football coach and never having seen a touchdown. 

Much of the first part of your post could easily describe my W. Vaginals, multiples (every time), blended orgasms, squirting, orgasms within a minute of penetration, and repeatedly. I suppose I should tell her to stop because some "sex coach" said it doesn't happen? 

She wasn't like this before. I've not seen a lot of it before (but have seen enough). But I do believe MANY women are capable of these things given just a few things. A comfort with their sexuality. A love, respect, and comfort with their partner. And finally an unselfish partner with some skills who knows his way around a vagina and woman's brain. 

It's far from "bs". I live it every day. Maybe I should charge your sex coach so he could actually "see" this for himself. 

Those that can't do are the biggest doubters. Reminds me of that line in "forgetting sarah marshall" where the frustrated, inexperienced guy says "well, it's time to go off to try and find the mythical clitorous" as his young bride carts him back to the room. So easy to dispell things as a myth when you've never experienced it, as it CAN'T BE YOU...right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

donny64 said:


> *She wasn't like this before. I've not seen a lot of it before (but have seen enough). But I do believe MANY women are capable of these things given just a few things. A comfort with their sexuality. A love, respect, and comfort with their partner. And finally an unselfish partner with some skills who knows his way around a vagina and woman's brain. *
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

It was exactly the same way with my wife.
We have been married for 17 years and she started having these type of intense orgasms just a few years ago.
But it has a lot to do with sexual connection between the partners.
The woman must feel comfortable enough to just " let go."

No " faking it" bs...........


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> It was exactly the same way with my wife.
> We have been married for 17 years and she started having these type of intense orgasms just a few years ago.
> ...


:iagree:

Yep. My wife went for a long time, measured in years, before having her first orgasm from intercourse alone. She was 27 at the time and she says she never got to that point with any prior partner. Yes, it can take a long time to get fully comfortable with someone and truly let go. But since then . . . .


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

donny64 said:


> Sex coach? And he's never seen a woman have a vaginal orgasm? Some "coach". That's like being a football coach and never having seen a touchdown.
> 
> Much of the first part of your post could easily describe my W. Vaginals, multiples (every time), blended orgasms, squirting, orgasms within a minute of penetration, and repeatedly. I suppose I should tell her to stop because some "sex coach" said it doesn't happen?
> 
> ...


I think her "sex coach" is one of the women in the "Faking it - a guys reaction" thread.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Of course people lie but they have a motive. What would be a motive for lying about having vag O's? Am I getting attention? No...would I want attention from that other than "look there's another one"? Hell no! I guess I don't see people getting attention on here for sexual posts unless there are PMs behind the scenes I don't know about?
> I've seen lots of trolls and I get that, they create an elaborate story and want to see what other people say.
> But saying your husband is above average, who cares other than statistically? Is there a cookie or award I'm missing here? Lol.
> 
> ...


I can think of reasons people might exaggerate or make up sexual experiences. Maybe someone is bored or unhappy, so it's a kind of wish fulfillment fantasy. Maybe they want to be seen as one of the 'cool kids' on a particular board. Maybe they enjoy the admiration and/or attention they recieve. 

I actually find the posts I linked to earlier more difficult to understand. I don't know what that particular poster was getting out of promoting the joys of adult circumcision, but clearly he/she was getting something.

Jaquen , as far as I know, not much happened to the person I mentioned who had faked stories for years. She was banned, obviously, but she was discovered a couple of months later on the same board, with a different username, getting ready to start a new round of trolling. I think she was identified from one of the 16 ISP addresses she had set up. Also her posting style had become too familiar. I'm sure she is on some other parenting board right now, spinning more lies.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It was Diwali the first time I kicked my ex H out of the house. I was sooooo happy to have him gone. It was my private festival. Lol. It just stuck with me but I'm not Hindu or Indian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost always unless he finishes first which he tries not too. Sometimes I enjoy making it happen for him sooner than later... good ole' missionary is preffered and is a 95% guarantee.... age - 39. Can go on for 10 min or on average 1 - 2 hours w/foreplay. It has always been like that since we met 17 years ago, which is why my postings in another forum seem like they should not be needed. However, that is the truth. I think it has a lot to do with the buildup, then slowing it down, repeat, being openminded and sharing things you would not share in normal conversation. For us now, when it's "game on", anything goes. Fantasy plays a big part and a little dirty talk never hurts.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> It was Diwali the first time I kicked my ex H out of the house. I was sooooo happy to have him gone. It was my private festival. Lol. It just stuck with me but I'm not Hindu or Indian.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess you finally " saw the light..."


----------

